# Position Title



## Pie4Weebl (May 2, 2009)

For a show, I ran the switcher for imag and called cameras, what would that title be?


----------



## Footer (May 2, 2009)

Video Director. In the TV world you would be called Technical Director.


----------



## DaveySimps (May 2, 2009)

Video Director for sure. Although I like the term less, some places I have seen reduce it to video operator. I do not think this is as accurate.

~Dave


----------

